# When is a cork too old to use?



## birdhunter (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi new to the forum but old to wine making.

I am from Lufkin tx and have been making wine for about 20 years.

About 15 years ago I bought enough supplies to open a store and 

I have several hundred corks that are from that time. 

I was wondering if they would still be useable or too dried out?

They have been stored in a climate controlled building all this time.

Also while I am at it do you think PH test strips of the same vintage are still good?

Thanks for the info.

Kenny


----------



## masta (Sep 7, 2005)

For the cost of replacing these 15 year old corks I wouldn't take the risk that there original quality has degraded over time.


Try some of George's corks...they are the best in the Biz!


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=2320B


The pH test strips should have an expiration date on the packaging but if not I would use the same reasoning as above and replace.


----------



## birdhunter (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats What I have been thinking but just thought I would ask before pitching it all.

I will be replacing all the old stuff but the mizer in me hates to
throw out several un opened packages of wine making supplies if I did
not have to.

Thanks

Kenny


----------



## fasteddy999 (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't throw out the old corks use them to make 
trivets out of. (to set hot cooking pans on) Just hot 
glue them together. and away we go.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 28, 2005)

You could also make some art work or a pair of earrings or an Australian 
hat. 

Nothing should get wasted


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2005)

Google is fun... what to do with old corks?


http://library.norwoodschool.org/lsart/Artists/lewis_turley.htm


----------

